# How old is this buck?



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

1.5 year old


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

gf319804 said:


> 1.5 year old


I agree...I'd bet a paycheck on it..


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Yep...I'd say a year and a half also.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Ditto the above


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

Yep, 1.5......probably one of the dumbest deer in the woods. Let him walk. He will probably be at that feeder every day with hardly a care in the world. Give him a few years and he will be a stealthy trophy.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Actually, the dumbest deer in the woods are all the yearlings. I have seen some really stupid yearlings over the years.


----------



## dcemsmedic2693 (May 20, 2005)

1.5 I agree...Look at the structure of the front shoulder. It is easy to see right now with them not too fat. The shoulder blade is thin with a hook at the end of it. As it ages the shoulder blade will become more flat without the hook.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Year and a half.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Year and a third. Won't quite be a year and a half till end of November


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

18 months old, give or take a week.


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

yearlings are dumb, but usually accompanied by a wise old doe. I hope you dont have any stupid neighbors like mine that shoot the little ones and wonder why they never see big bucks....


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Them button bucks taste good though!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Are you kidding?...the little ones taste the best. Little Does preferably, I don't shoot button bucks.


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

Ditto with the rest of the guys here. 1.5


----------

